# Long Neck Stubby Holders



## smileymark (20/4/10)

Anyone here know where you can get Long neck (750ml)stubby holders :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: Thank you


----------



## breadenhound (20/4/10)

Coopers Long Neck Stubby Holder


----------



## Phoney (20/4/10)

Look under Tally holder

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=64


----------



## smileymark (20/4/10)

Thank you :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (20/4/10)

or drink faster


----------

